# Keeping my hair from tangling in a convertible



## racquel (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't really drive much with the top down on my car because it always tangles my hair all up. I'll clip it back or put it in a ponytail, and it still seems pretty tangled when I take it out. Just driving with the windows down is almost as bad. I also hate trying to brush it out and worry about breaking it, so I end up driving with the windows up and the A/C on unless I'm going to wash my hair when I get home when I can put a buncha conditioner on it to get the tangles out.

I just wondered if there's any kinda detangler spray or leave-in or whatever that actually does a good job of keeping your hair untangled.

Thanks!


----------



## Topazz (Jun 11, 2010)

As far as I know (and I am admittedly new to beauty products) there is no product that's going to keep your hair from tangling without weighting it down. My recommendation is to keep a scrunchie in the car at all times around your gear shift and put your hair in a bun if you're driving with the top or windows down. That's what I do. I don't have a convertable, but I always have the windows down because I don't have a/c ad I live in Texas and it is H O T.






Can't wait to hear if anyone else has suggestions though, I'd love to use them myself.


----------



## StakeEdward (Jun 11, 2010)

What about braiding it?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh My First experienc on a motorcycle I thought would be fun Which indeed it was But when i took the helmet off My hair was a horrible rats nest it took me forever &amp; many many hair mask &amp; leave in conditioners to fix it !! So i agree with the posts above A Bun or braided Or you can alwas do the oldskool bandana/scarf wrapped around your do!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2010)

I've ridden on motorcycles and in convertibles - my hair was a mess!

Nothing is going to help your hair unless you do a pony tail, braid or bun, and then tuck it in your collar.


----------



## Darla (Jun 11, 2010)

What about a hat? maybe in conjunction with a pony tail?


----------



## Roshni Diya (Jun 11, 2010)

I use Elvive Nutri-gloss shampoo and conditioner. The conditioner is a detangler and it really works - i faced a windstorm while walking up hill for about 15 minutes, and when i got home i could still run my fingers through my hair without there being any knots.


----------



## racquel (Jun 12, 2010)

I always put it in a ponytail or a clip or else it blows all in my face, but it still gets kinda tangled in the back. Maybe I'll wear hats more (but I've got a huge head and hats don't really fit me right).

I'm almost out of conditioner, so I'll try that nutri gloss stuff (took me a minute to realize that's the Vive Pro stuff in the US). Do you use the damaged or normal or curly one?

Thanks!


----------



## Roshni Diya (Jun 15, 2010)

I use Nutri gloss Light shampoo and Nutri gloss Light conditioner. And on the bottom, they both say "for mid length to long fine hair that gets greasy." I hope that helps!


----------



## perlanga (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow. My bf has a convertible and I can't tell you how messed up it leaves my hair. This is what I do, I put my hair up in a clip, put on a hoodie and tighten the hood and when my bangs weren't long enough I used a headband.


----------



## macmec (Jun 16, 2010)

Perhaps a scarf? I used to have a Jeep and sometimes would tuck my hair into the collar of a coat (it helped some, but felt a little odd).


----------



## denverbeerchick (Jun 16, 2010)

When I (eventually) get my Jeep I will wear pretty scarves on my head when I drive if I don't want to mess up my hair. I'm an admitted scarf fanatic anyway, so this is just another excuse to buy square silk ones now!


----------



## edward003 (Jun 18, 2010)

how about curling it?


----------



## Rebeccaz29 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, I drive a jeep ( top off in the summer) and I just wear a bandana or scarves to keep my hair from getting tangled and scrappy looking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey! I just got a Jeep and I have always had a convertible which Is why I am researching this samething.  However, if you have a convertible then it’s an easy solution! Get a windscreen for your convertible. There are usually holes in the back and it is something you can order aftermarket or with the dealer. If only a Jeep were as easy! Good luck and enjoy!


----------

